# IC not needed if running lower then 7psi on boost ??



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Can you run a turbo set-up without an IC if your at 7psi boost or lower ??


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

thestunts200sx said:


> Can you run a turbo set-up without an IC if your at 7psi boost or lower ??


Depends on things like temperature, gas octane, CR,etc.
I ran without an IC for about 6 months on 9:1 CR 97 octane gas and 8PSI.
but after i got the IC to work, everything ran smoother, les problems, y never had detonation again.
I think its good to get one, and the thing is that you´ll have 7psi for a while until you have more need for speed and you´ll want to dial in a couple psi more!!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I run 10 with no IC and no problem. Though my compression ratio is about 8.5:1


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

5 and lower you should be good..


----------

